

Using www.domain.com for mobile web app - adgoggle

We plan to launch our mobile web app, which will be solely be mobile-only. Instead of using m.domain.com sub-domain, www.domain.com/sub-directory, or domain.mobi new domain name, can't I just use www.domain.com for my mobile web app?<p>People who go to www.domain.com on their PCs will see a small mobile site homepage!<p>Or perhaps I can redirect all people from PC to eg. www.domain.com/PC which will basically be a simple homepage instructing people to access the site on their mobile devices.<p>Feedback welcomed!
======
shanelja
Stuff like this bugs me, when I go to a website and I'm told I can't access it
because I'm on a _PC_. I find myself spoofing my user agent and looking
through directories I shouldn't have to just to get in, even if I don't want
to use the app, because to me, telling me I can not under any circumstances
use your web app on my PC might as well be challenging me to find a way in.

~~~
adgoggle
Thanks for the different perspective.

It's not that we want to peeve off anybody.

Would you be alright going to m.domain.com on your PC only to be redirected to
domain.com? Would you still want to try getting into m.domain.com on your PC?

There's no difference with using domain.com for mobile web app only. It's just
the URL address being used is different (domain.com vs m.domain.com). Let me
know your thoughts.

------
dotmanish
My personal preference as an end-user will be to get a redirect to
www.domain.com/welcome (note: not "PC", or "desktop" ... but "welcome"), with
a playable slideshow or demo of the mobile site + clear instructions on what I
need to do access it on the phone.

~~~
adgoggle
Noted and thanks for the feedback. www.domain.com/welcome is definitely
better.

My main concern is whether there is any issues using www.domain.com for the
mobile site (and not m., or .mobi, or .com/directory). Any thoughts on this?

~~~
dotmanish
I can't speak for any issues (are you thinking in terms of SEO?) except for
the fact that it would be better if you drop the "www." in your marketing as
well. It distracts.

~~~
adgoggle
Yes, can drop www ie. straight to domain.com on a mobile device to access the
mobile web app. Just that I can't seem to find any mobile web app or site that
uses domain.com as it's homepage. Its normally a m., .mobi, or .com/sub-
directory.

So wondering whether I am missing something if I don't follow the norms and
just use domain.com for my mobile site exclusively.

------
antidoh
Are you OK with losing me as a customer? Because I don't have a smart phone.

~~~
adgoggle
Unfortunately the app is a mobile web app that will only work on a smartphone.

Instagram is also a phone only app, so users without smartphones are not able
to use Instagram

